# My SP Golf Trainer(training Aid)



## Rooter (Sep 21, 2013)

So I received one of these a month or 2 ago after following @onlinegolfcoach on twitter! (I know, crazy I win something golf related!)

Anyway, the concept of the training aid is I suppose 2 fold. One is muscle memory and the other potentially is almost strength training. (It is used by a number of the long drive guys etc) Simple belt (a bit like a climbing harness) with various clips for the bungee cord that attaches to your wrist (s).

On first go, I was shocked to discover on my follow through, I was keeping my hands so close to my body, I was not getting any tension on the cord, a few tweaks of my swing and I was soon getting some resistance! Big thing I found it helped with was the initial movement from back swing to downswing, it almost pulls your hip to move first! It did feel alien for a while, but I can really see me using this at the range, promoting a smooth swing plane especially.
If you join the cords into a loop and remove the belt, it can be used for chipping and putting practice also, this has been really useful for me, promoting my elbows to stay in and keeping a â€œVâ€

Tucks in the bag as itâ€™s tiny, I have also used it pre round for warm up exercises. All in all, a very good product! 

Think itâ€™s my first ever â€œtraining aidâ€ my pro likes it, so when the winter work commences we will definitely be using the My SP trainer in our regime!

http://www.myspgolf.co.uk


----------



## Rooter (Sep 21, 2013)

For anyone wanting to see how it works, found they have an online tutorial of how to use and how to build a practice regime.

[video=youtube_share;DmQ8xn-wvCU]http://youtu.be/DmQ8xn-wvCU[/video]


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 21, 2013)

Any chance YOU could do a vid?


----------



## Rooter (Sep 21, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Any chance YOU could do a vid?
		
Click to expand...

Yeh ok! Next time I go to the range will use my swing vid jobby!


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm just trying to imagine some gadget freak (I know a couple) wearing one of those, attached to a Power Hip Rotator swinging a Swing Setter with a Swingyde attached!:mmm:

Could Heath Robinson manufacture one out of  Packing Tape and Bungies attached to belts? 

On the positive side, looks a better simulator/strengthener that the heavy clubs - that I have certainly used.:thup:


----------



## Rooter (Sep 21, 2013)

You probably could fashion something for a few quid yes, but I think getting the tension of the bands correct would be difficult, uncomfortable etc. Each to their own.. Wouldn't fancy trying it knowing my DIY skills! Could lose an eye!! Lol


----------



## Rooter (Sep 23, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Any chance YOU could do a vid?
		
Click to expand...

As if by magic!

Stills: 







Video:

[video=youtube;K-_4Dss4jOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-_4Dss4jOQ&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------

